# Family Web Site



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

OK for all you computer savvy out there, DW would like to have a simple web site that we can post updates, photos, news, etc. Since most of our friends and family are military we are never in the same place together and we want to simplify communication.

So:

How to register domain (with whom)?

Where to host?

How to build (software)?

How to maintain?

I am embarrassed to admit that my 72 y/o father is much more Savoy at this than I, but since he just does everything in strait code (and seems to have many problems). I am looking for easy and simple. He is fully retired and can spend all day fixing and updating. If you ever want to know anything about Russian history, specifically military http://www.xenophongi.org/xenophon.htm be careful I think there are 4,000 or so pages..









I appreciate the information.

Jared


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jared I have been hosting with a company called Ipowerweb for a while, and using them for two other domains I manage as well. I've had no problems, and quick service when needed. Unlimited email accounts, etc. If you pay for a year at a time you get free reg and free domain name, total will run you $95.40 or even cheaper if you go 2 years. They support Front Page, and you can also FTP pages.

I've used Front Page for years, and its pretty easy, looks like MS Word. There are other free WYSIWYG programs too. A lot depends on your skill level. Some sites will offer a free online web page builder, but they can be very limiting so be aware before you jump and make sure you can also FTP pages to the site or you will be locked in. Been there done that myself.

On edit one thing I'll share is that of our family sites that we share with others, I don't list those public ally, I am very cautious about adding family photos on the internet due to the net perverts. So in my case my main page doesn't link to any pages that I share with our other family and friends. If they don't have a link to it, they won't get into the pages. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jared,

OK, First thing is to find a server to host your site. The easiest solution is to check with your ISP (Internet Service Provider, i.e.: Earthlink, AOL, etc.). Most offer a nominal amount of web space as part of there internet package. They will be able to fill you in on domain info, etc. You will not get an individualized domain ([email protected]) this way, it will be more generic ([email protected]).

If you want a unique domain, go to www.networksolutions.com, and you can figure out a domain that is available, and 'buy' it there. Then go back to your ISP and they can work out the details to get you on there server. I'm not sure you can do something like this with AOL or MSN, but there are ISP's out there that will.

Note: You do not have to host your site through the same provider as you use for your own internet access/email, but it will probably be cheaper.

Next you need a web site development program. Most of them are pretty easy to use these days, and are WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get). The most common is probably MS FrontPage. This is an easy program, but be careful with FrontPage, it offers a lot of 'proprietary' features that many web servers will not / cannot support.

My personal favorite is Macromedia DreamWeaver. Not as easy to use as FrontPage, but still pretty easy, and every web server will support it.

That should get you started, Jared. If you need any more specific help, let me know, I would be glad to work with you on it.

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S., Whats the latest on your RSDS? Have a delivery date yet?

P.S.S., I wonder if we could get Vern to set up a web hosting service thru Outbackers.com? I would be honored to have a personal site with a [email protected] domain. I would just as soon pay my hosting fees to him, as to anybody else, whatdya say Vern?


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Jared,
I suggest ICDSoft.com. They offer the best service I have seen for the best price. A year of hosting including a domain name will run you $65.00. It includes 333MB of webspace, MySQL database, unlimited email accounts, etc... Take a look at their website for a complete list. I have been using them for several years and I am extremely impressed with their service and support. They even _notified me_ when they found a security flaw in the bulletin board program that is on my website. And, they even went in and fixed the code for me. They have support people there 24/7, you send a message and generally receive an answer in minutes...

For the website, the easiest choice is a portal system like phpnuke (which is what I use)or Xoops which Vern uses on his new site. They take a few hours to set up but then is very easy to maintain and add stuff to. They have a control panel which allow you to change the layout and there are many, many themes available to customize the look.

For photos, I would recommend Gallery (which I use). Easy to set up and use, it even has a desktop application that allows you to add pictures from your pc directly to the gallery. It really is an awesome application, you simply browse to the images you want and click upload. The application automagically resizes the images, creates the thumbnails and everything. You don't have to do anything.

Oh, I should mention that both phpnuke and Gallery are completely free. The beauty of them is that you don't need to know anything about HTML to use them. You just need someone (like me) to set it up for you.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

When looking for a host, how much space do I really need? A few galleries some text, should not be too much, right?









We take lots of pictures and my wife maintains beautiful books full of text and photos, but on-line will be limited to simple things.

Just looking for a starting point.

Jared

Thanks for the responses so far.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Jared,

I offer FREE monthly hosting through my hosting affiliate in Oklahome City. All you pay is $35 a year to keep your domain. Your package includes:

100 MB space (way more than you need for a family site)
10 e-mail accounts
Webmail access to your email (as well as POP3 for Outlook and other email software).
FTP Access
Site Statistics / Throughput / Disk Utilization
Email Responders and Forwards
Website Builder Application 
24x7 Tech Support
Trouble Ticket Submission System

The initial yearly payment is $50 and that includes your domain for the first year (so you are paying $35 for your domain and $15 for initial DNS / space allocation / email set up).

You can sign up for service or get more information at www.benzel.net.

Randy


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

That's not a bad deal. I see they offer MySQL also, so theoretically, you could use their website builder software to build a homepage and add the Gallery application for your photo album. The portal is nice but likely overkill for a basic family site. I agree, 100 MB should be plenty. You could always move to another provider or see if they could offer more space if you found you needed it later on.


----------

